# The silent enemy, Breast and prostate cancer,



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I attended the mobile breast screening clinic every 3 years after I was 40. In 2004 I was requested to attend Addenbrooks breast clinic with the pretence something was wrong with the machine in the mobile clinic. The first cancer was found in my left breast, lucky for me it was enclosed in a cyst and the cyst was removed within weeks. After care, radio therapy and mammogram annually.
We moved to Germany in 2005. The specialist here decide I should be checked every 6 months with a yearly mammogram and 6 monthly ultrasound. In 2007 cancer was discovered in the right breast.
Although I had self examined my body nothing could be felt so having this screening probably saved my life because this was an aggressive cancer, it was quickly removed. Treatment/aftercare radio therapy and 5 years of tablets. I now have a mammogram and ultrasound annually, last time was in August, all clear.
Jan
Hans 
I have had an enlarged prostate for over 20 years and its still growing, I takes a 0.4mg Tamsulosin capsule every morning and have 6 monthly blood test to check the PSA level, thank goodness I do not have cancer. (*P*rostate-*S*pecific *A*ntigen http://www.cancer.gov/types/prostate/psa-fact-sheet).
Over the years erectile disfunction has worsened, despite Urologists advice the blue tablets nor any other tablet work for me. 
More recently, side effects of heart drugs may also be responsible.
Whether prostate problems or not it is a good idea to have regular PSA checks.
Hans


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Thank you, both of you, for being so candid about the issues you have faced.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We want to point out how important it is to keep one step ahead of these killers Tuggy and nobody should be afraid to talk about it.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thank you for chatting about a subject that many still think should not be mentioned unless in sotto voice at the surgery only. All of our friends have kept up on the checks since one of them had to have treatment. The joys of aging are upon us.

cabby


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Prostate was the primary cancer that killed my father Jan after it was not spotted and subsequently spread throughout his body.


I only 50 and keep my fingers crossed every day.


Paul.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

My prostate cancer was found following a routine PSA check. I had a brachytherapy operation and many years later my PSA is very low. Please ensure that you get checked out chaps, it is worth it.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

coppo said:


> Prostate was the primary cancer that killed my father Jan after it was not spotted and subsequently spread throughout his body.
> 
> I only 50 and keep my fingers crossed every day.
> 
> Paul.


As long as you are checked regularly Paul, should you be diagnosed positive, it is curable as Rowley has proved.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

rowley said:


> My prostate cancer was found following a routine PSA check. I had a brachytherapy operation and many years later my PSA is very low. Please ensure that you get checked out chaps, it is worth it.


A neighbour in England had this operation just over 10 years ago Rowley, his wife told us he glowed in the dark :grin2:. They are still enjoying life, travelling around the world for long holidays.
Jan


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

Have just been released back to the doctors for six monthly checks had 2 years of scans and biopsyes on enlarged prostrate psa level has dropped to low level with the threat of if it rises to 5 or over then it's back for the chop.always best to get checked out ,had just got over testicular cancer when this came along. Bought a motor home to take our minds of it works wonders.
It's okay to be a man and think it will not happen to you and see a doctor every year or two but in between times little things can grow into life threatening crisis and the treatment is not nice.
Better to get it at the start not at the end

John


----------



## uphighlandway (Dec 16, 2010)

I had an enlarged prostate level for five years, but each year different doctors said "It's enlarged but smooth so no problem". This year I moved to another county and signed on at the doctor's, got a PSA test yet again and the doctor did a rectal examination and again "enlarged but smooth".
I asked her if she would refer me to a specialist even though she said there was no problem. This she did. 
Within TEN seconds of him examining me at hospital he said I had rough patches on both left and right hand sides of my prostate. He then said the only way to know if I had cancer was to have a biopsy, which I had that afternoon. Unfortunately, the following day I was rushed into hospital with SEPSIS and was very near to death. I stayed in there for a week and then received the result from the biopsy. The specialist nurse called me in and said "You do have cancer and a lot of it!" Not exactly the best way of telling somebody... 4 weeks later I had my prostate removed. My point is my PSA was only just on 5, so please get checked. The doctor said that PSA tests are notoriously unreliable, but so are the many GPs who are not experienced enough to detect the difference between rough and smooth prostates. Good luck to all


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

To click `like ´ to tell you I have read it, somehow doesn´t feel right.
Thank you so much for your input.
I am sure I can speak for everyone when I say we wish you well.

Jan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Albert had a highPSA
But in the middle of melanoma
Chose to have it watched

As his removed lymph nodes were not infected with melonoma
They decided it was worth treating

Prior to that they felt quite sure the melonoma would kill him first

One month daily radiotherapy

His PSA can't be measured it's so low

Other things are also very low!!

So that melonoma better be a slow killer to make it worth while

It is a problem though

Loss of sexual function 

But I guess it's better than the alternative
Personally I think there should be more emphasis on the loss of sexual function

Our consultant said

You need to adopt differs techniques 
Didn't say what different teqniques 

And then left

Another helpful comment from a different consultant
There is no sex in the grave

Should have known better 

What about the 75 Virgins?

Must not have been a Muslim then
Aldra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

You can still enjoy the cake.
We have each other, we cuddle up, make a fuss of each other, laugh and cry together, enjoy our lovely home with view, take trips in the MH, always have our animals with us, and so on and so on. 
Look at all the good things there are to share. Its just the icing thats missing.

Jan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes it's true

Nevertheless it should be high on the agenda

And it isn't 

More should be done to tackle the problem

After all not every one is in their 70 s when they meet prostate cancer

We can all survive without a sexual relationship

But nevertheless it's an important part of who we are

More so for our male partners maybe

Or maybe not

What I'm saying is
If there are ways round it

It should be priority

We should be informed
Aldra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And just maybe you should add Melonoma 

A silent killer even worse
As there is no cure

If it can't be cut out

Even then it needs 10/15 cen top bottom sides
A huge wound

Once inside the body 

Who knows
So watch that sun

Watch those moles

We didn't know

You know do

Aldra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Funny, well not really, but it is*

Our GSD had an ultra sound today, on his testicles, poor love has a tumour.
The vet also looked at his prostate, its enlarged.
"After he has been castrated the prostate will reduce" she said.
"For heavens sake don´t tell my urologist that" says Hans :laugh:

Jan


----------

